# Off over the Rainbow bridge Perry



## zoes2774 (Oct 18, 2012)

My baby bunny Perry died at 11:30pm last night of Myxo, she had inoculations. She was 11 weeks and 6 days old. 
Perry was Nacho's sister. Nacho is now very quiet, no loss in appetite.
Rest in peace Perry-kins
:sad:
:rip:


----------



## agnesthelion (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh no! So sorry  binky free little perry....


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. You did all you could, but ,,,, Rest in peace, little one.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 18, 2012)

I am so sorry, give Nacho extra hugs and attention.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 18, 2012)

poor thing! at least she had a loving home during her short life.

binky free, Perry! ray:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.

Binky Free Little One.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## HEM (Oct 18, 2012)

We are so sorry for your loss, especially so young.
Give Nacho lots of attention and a few scratches from the folks on RO
Binky free lil' Perry


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...nothing's harder than the loss of a bunny love. Love and blessings to you and Nacho.

Binkie Free, Sweet Little Perry
You'll be Forever Loved and Missed
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 18, 2012)

We're so sorry you lost your little Perry. I"m totally bummed out (saddened). Any loss is devastating and we wish there was something we could say that would truly help or make a difference. Rest in peace little girl, you are missed.:bunnyangel:


----------

